# HELP !! brown tinged discharge 12dpo



## inkdchick

with all this :-
had really sore boobs, burning nipples
creamy wet cm
headaches mild
lower backache
pinching and pressure low down
cramping
swollen firm belly
nausea and gagging from this morning

And now i have less of a swollen belly, my cm is now brown tinged, i still have a light cramping and i mean slight barely there, my belly isnt as tight, nipples a little tender, boobs not as sore and touchable, still got headache, no more pressure or pinching and tops of my legs and hips ache
So i think i just might now be out as period is due in two days :cry::cry:
again !!
If anyone can let me know if this is all normal then i will be a lot happier but am not at the mo


----------



## mumoffive

It could be implantation! Why dont you just test. All this guessing, its much worse hun. x


----------



## mumoffive

https://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-symptoms/implantation-bleeding-and-spotting


----------



## inkdchick

he wont let me and i dont think i could face it tbh and thank you for the thread i will check it thank you xx


----------



## mumoffive

Goodluck xx :)


----------



## inkdchick

thank you it has made me feel more optomistic at least, i will see if we can get a test within the week to see if there is any hope of this being a keeper thank you xx


----------



## bdwell1904

Thanks mum great resource


----------



## inkdchick

well it wasnt for me got my period late pm yesterday so onwards and upwards am going to see doc about maybe my progesterone is too low now and i may need some help but looking forward to keep trying not giving up yet.
Good luck to all those who are still waiting xx


----------



## Chilli

Hi Ink - just wanted to let you know that I have been getting this also for about the last 6 months, brown spotting just before AF is due - am also being tested for progesterone this month on day 21 - let me know how you get on?


----------

